# Champion Master Hunter title ?



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

I was reading the Summer 08 issue of The Labrador Retriever Club News and there is an article about Champion Master Hunters. I had never heard of this title before so I went to the AKC site and looked in the index of titles. I found no such title.

There are CH's with the MH designations after the name but, no CMH prefix!

Is this a new title that hasn't made it to the AKC website yet or is the author just being misleading/aggresive in refering to her dogs as CMH?

The title of her article is;

Reaching For The Stars - The Champion Master Hunter Labrador

Shouldn't it read, The CH and MH Labrador?


----------



## DRAKEHAVEN (Jan 14, 2005)

This will undoubtly stoke the fire on both sides but a CH MH is NOT the end all be all...

My opinion is, one of the few that are pointed in the show ring with liscensed AA points is the END ALL BE ALL !!

John


----------



## paul young (Jan 5, 2003)

my dog's better than your dog........

sung to the music of the old kennel ration commercials AD NAUSEUM....

not a new title Booty. you're right that they're talking about show Champions with MH degrees.-paul


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

paul young said:


> not a new title Booty. you're right that they're talking about show Champions with MH degrees.-paul


That's what I'm thinking. 

The author kept refering to the Champion Master Hunter and it is misleading. I'm very surprised the LRC let the article fly without editing and correcting it. 

Let me state that I ran a Master HT this last spring and had fun. Plan to run one every spring.

But, this was a breeder and if she is marketing her dogs as CH MH and not, CH and MH (big difference between the two), then I think it is dishonest!

Don't you just love it when folks make up titles!

Think I'll write a letter to the Editor!


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

A CH/MH is nothing to sneeze at. In fact, it is pretty darn impressive. A CH in labs and goldens is very competitive and MH isn't exactly a lay down.

Dual Champion is the end all be all, but I am okay with drakehaven's definition as well. I just got a pup with a grandfather who has a CH, MH and ***. Hopefully his grandson got some of those genes.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

DRAKEHAVEN said:


> This will undoubtly stoke the fire on both sides but a CH MH is NOT the end all be all...


Most understand that there will never be another Dual CH Lab so, I understand that having a CH and MH is the new benchmark for some. However, folks need to be clear on how they put the two together. 

CH and MH is legit
CH MH is to deceive the novice.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Mr Booty said:


> CH and MH is legit
> CH MH is to deceive the novice.


I don't know that I would agree that there is deception involved. Perhaps the author and the editor decided that it was best not to confuse the novice with where all the titles go. While obviously the proper form would be _CH Rover MH_, I don't see what the problem is with telling folks that Rover is a CH MH as long as he actually has both.


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

DoubleHaul said:


> I just got a pup with a grandfather who has a *CH, MH and ****. Hopefully his grandson got some of those genes.


Topform Edward?

What's the breeding on your pup?


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Yeah, I'm not sure I understand what your beef is. It's just the terminology the author chose to use. There is nothing deceiving about it. 
--Anney


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

DoubleHaul said:


> *A CH/MH is nothing to sneeze at.* In fact, it is pretty darn impressive. A CH in labs and goldens is very competitive and MH isn't exactly a lay down.
> 
> Dual Champion is the end all be all, but I am okay with drakehaven's definition as well. I just got a pup with a grandfather who has a CH, MH and ***. Hopefully his grandson got some of those genes.


* Thank you, Doublehaul!!!* 

I have a Bench Champion Golden (who is also ) a Master Hunter and pretty proud of it! We went 5 for 9 in our Master tests ... better than the average for those tests we ran ... so we don't apologize to anyone.

Yes, I know it's not the be-all, end-all but until YOU'VE done it, don't be dissin' someone who has :evil: !

No Booty, you are correct, there is no CH/MH title. But I do refer to mine as a "champion master hunter" and I think most people know what I mean. (well, not really ... most people don't have a clue what I'm talking about but you get my point.)

Not trying to deceive regards.

JS

GRCA does have a designation/certificate called "dual dog hall of fame" for which Goldens holding both CH and MH titles qualify.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

JS said:


> I think most people know what I mean. (well, not really ... most people don't have a clue what I'm talking about but you get my point.)
> 
> 
> .


I think I get it.;-) Wish my dog had a CH in front of his name.

When I saw the article's headline, I thought it was a new bigger MH thing. Then I read the article and nowhere does the author explain that it is really a CH and MH because all through, she keeps refering to CH MH's. She writes about how difficult they both are...blah blah blah but never clarifies.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Kind of like calling a chiropractor “doctor”


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Here ya go, Mr Booty, a list that may help-- scroll down about 1/3 of the way to find the CH/ Master Hunter titled labs to date. No, it's not a TITLE, but a neat and not so easy combination of titles to earn. There's a reason there are only 43 or so.  

http://www.thelabradorclub.com/subpages/show_contents.php?page=Multi-titled Dogs .


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Forget about the MH let's talk about the QAA distinction
I for one think that* it* ,being QAA that is, should be the minimum field requirement for the CH title

john


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

ahhh....but what would the minimum conformation level be for a QAA???? CC offered from LRC?


----------



## Montview (Dec 20, 2007)

Hmmm...Now that you mention it, I can see your point if you haven't heard the terminology before. I have always heard of a CH/MH dog (both AKC titles) to as a "Champion-Master Hunter" and have never thought of anything else. I guess, especially with titles such as the Grand Hunting Retriever Champion in UKC, it definitely makes it more confusing (especially when this type of champion doesn't have anything to do with points earned in conformation venues).


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

john fallon said:


> Forget about the MH let's talk about the QAA distinction
> I for one think that* it* ,being QAA that is, should be the minimum field requirement for the CH title
> 
> john


Then I guess in order to have an FC a dog should have, at the least, one conformation MAJOR. Fair is Fair!!!


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Sighttosea said:


> ahhh....but what would the minimum conformation level be for a QAA???? CC offered from LRC?


Ah, but conformation champions are supposed to MEET THE BREED STANDARD in order to have that CH in front of their name... If a dog does not show that it has the biddability, intelligence, birdiness, prey drive, athleticism, etc. to meet the standard for a Labrador RETRIEVER (and they are being judged as specimens of the specific breed), then it should not be a champion. I haven't read the standard in a while, but if I recall it does pointedly note temperament and working attributes to some degree.

Retriever trials and hunt tests are assessing retrieving ABILITY amongst all the eligible retriever breeds--not whether the individual dogs are representative specimens of their specific breeds.

That said, I see your point and don't necessarily disagree with the principle. While I've gotten a little less indignant about it, I really do get disappointed that the Lab folks, my little peon nobody self included, can't agree on any sort of idea of what a Lab should actually look like.


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Forget about the MH let's talk about the QAA distinction
> I for one think that* it* ,being QAA that is, should be the minimum field requirement for the CH title
> 
> john


I'm thinking for a Ch, the animal should be required to get only the MH because that would demonstrate the working ability discribed in The Standard more so than being QAA. The Standard's working dog criteria is about hunting and not trained abilities that one would see in a Q. How many times on a hunt have you had to pick up a duck tight off the backside of gunners at 150 yards or run a blind downwind past a crate of birds? I could list other examples as well.

Likewise, for a dog to earn FC and/or AFC they should earn one major in the ring.

Fair is fair.;-)

Once the judges start seeing some hardbodies in the ring, they may begin to realize that the real Standard lays within the better built working dogs.

Or, we could just continue with the two Lab subspecies. The Field subspecie and the Bench subspecie, neither which pay much attention to The Standard.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

luvmylabs23139 said:


> Then I guess in order to have an FC a dog should have, at the least, one conformation MAJOR. Fair is Fair!!!


I'll vote for that 
Who knows In 10 or 15 years we might have another Dual CH Lab.

john


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

luvalab said:


> Ah, but conformation champions are supposed to MEET THE BREED STANDARD in order to have that CH in front of their name... If a dog does not show that it has the biddability, intelligence, birdiness, prey drive, athleticism, etc. to meet the standard for a Labrador RETRIEVER (and they are being judged as specimens of the specific breed), then it should not be a champion. I haven't read the standard in a while, but if I recall it does pointedly note temperament and working attributes to some degree.
> 
> Retriever trials and hunt tests are assessing retrieving ABILITY amongst all the eligible retriever breeds--*not whether the individual dogs are representative specimens of their specific breeds*.


First paragraph of the Golden Retriever standard:



> _*General Appearance*_ -- a symmetrical, powerful, active dog, sound and well put together, not clumsy nor long in the leg, displaying a kindly expression and possessing a personality that is eager, alert and self-confident. *Primarily a hunting dog*, he should be shown in hard working condition. Over-all appearance, balance, gait and purpose to be given more emphasis than any of his component parts.


I tell my conformation friends that if the dog doesn't meet the requirements of the first paragraph, there's no need to look any further. "Primary" means "first; above all else".

They shouldn't have to be Dual Champions but if they had to meet the entire standard, there would be FAR FEWER CH's _and_ FCs.

JS


----------



## prophet (Mar 2, 2005)

john fallon said:


> Forget about the MH let's talk about the QAA distinction
> I for one think that* it* ,being QAA that is, should be the minimum field requirement for the CH title
> john


But John 
Is a QAA a real title?
________
Vaporizer Reviews


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

IMHO, since a CH is only required to get a WC, I believe an FC and/or AFC should be required to get a CC. That's "fair is fair". The reason being is earning a Major is a competitive thing, a CC is not- just as the WC (or HT title) is not. Why would one side be required to earn something competively while the other is not?

However, if a CH where required to earn QAA status, that's another ballgame...in that instance, FCs and/or AFCs should be required to earn a Major. That's "fair is fair" IMHO.

Not trying to pot stir, just pointing out regards,
Darcy


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

JS, I can't tell for sure whether you're agreeing or disagreeing with what I said (I'm a little BB challenged), but I certainly agree with what you've said.  

For all the retrievers, the standard is about retrievers that retrieve, and the dogs should reflect that in the show ring.


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

windycanyon said:


> Here ya go, Mr Booty, a list that may help-- scroll down about 1/3 of the way to find the CH/ Master Hunter titled labs to date. No, it's not a TITLE, but a neat and not so easy combination of titles to earn. There's a reason there are only 43 or so.
> 
> http://www.thelabradorclub.com/subpages/show_contents.php?page=Multi-titled Dogs .


 



Would like to see pictures of these dogs


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

Steve Shaver said:


> Would like to see pictures of these dogs


If you do a google search, most of these dogs have web pages.


----------



## dreamer2385 (Jan 21, 2007)

The golden retriever standard does say it all, "Primarily a hunting dog". I couldn't agree more. Maria


----------



## j towne (Jul 27, 2006)

http://www.tulemist.com/combo_main.htm


Some Cheapeake Champion Master Hunters.
________
BIKINI


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

I decided to get a look at all the CH/MHs and decided to waste some time and post them here while I was at it...

In order of the most recent CH/MH (listed at LRC's website)....

43. CH. Ridge View No Fear MH









42. CH Lands End Whatever She Wants CDX, MH









41. CH MHR Caer Bren Superhero, MH, WCX









40. CH Ransom's I Wanna Be Good CD MH









39. AKC CKC CH Lor-Al's Got Our Power Play CD MH
(photos copyrighted)

38. CH Ransom Armbrook's Hole In One CD MH









37. CH Pembroke Blk Mist Poplar Forest MH









...


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

36. CH Ransom's Armbrook Indigo Hue CD MH









35. CH Bayview's Aliho Denali MH
(couldn't find a web page, link to photos of him competing in the master national)

34. AKC CKC Ch Fawnhaven Hard Act To Follow CD MH









33. CH Waterbound Locke On Laddy MH









32. CH Sundance's Paddy's Irish Cream CD, MH
(couldn't find pic or webpage)

31. CH Danikk Leap of Faith MH 









30. Ch. Belle Tradition O'Broad Reach, MH









29. Ch. Marit's Slippry Round the Bend, MH
(couldn't find pic or webpage)

28. Ch MACH GMHR Prospect's Slam Dunk MH, UD, MXP, MJP (3 field trial JAMs)












ok, that's enough for now, if I get bored I'll do more later..


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Holy COW! I thought I opened a livestock auction page!! Fire up the grill! I think one of those is an Angus....yummy


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

badbullgator said:


> Holy COW! I thought I opened a livestock auction page!! Fire up the grill! I think one of those is an Angus....yummy


Oh give me a break. 

I'll see if I have a photo of #13: GMHR Am/Mex/FCI Int CH Cook's Midnight Bandit MH. According to my notes from a phone conversation w/ his owner... Bandit was kept at 68-72# while running MH/GMHR tests and up to 80# for specialties (probably when this show photo was taken). Bandit is ~23-23.5" at the withers, so not big, not little. He just turned 15. 

Don't confuse coat w/ fat either. You'd be surprised at how ribby some of the "show" dogs that look heavy due to coat really are. My vet's dog is a good example. I had my agility instructor (who criticized her dog's weight from a distance) put her hands on the dog and she had a real awakening. Field dogs generally have a shorter, slicker coat, so what you see is what you get. A bunch of mine just blew coat here and I had a rude awakening at how thin I'd allowed 3 to get.


----------



## luvmylabs23139 (Jun 4, 2005)

Pic's of #39 Blades not copyrighted as far as I know. These were taken at a hunt test.


----------



## T. Mac (Feb 2, 2004)

Ch Tulemist First Light UD, MH (Flash)










Ch Fireweed's Highlander MH, WDQ** (Duncan)

(The trophy is the Chesapine trophy that the American Chesapeake Club awards to dogs that acquire the CH and MH title combination.)


----------



## GoodDog (Oct 15, 2007)

I am a very avid hunter, but I like my dogs to look good too. I have a yellow male, my avatar, who is a son of Ch Waterbound Lock on Laddy and his mother is a MH out of Ch Belles Tradition O'broad Reach. I also have a black female who is a daughter of Ch Lor-Als Got Our Power Play MH and Ch Pembroke Black Mist Poplar Forest MH. Both dogs are wonderful all around animals, Laying next to me as I type. We hunt at least twice a week during season, and I am a dog handler at a very large pheasant ranch. In fact the owner of the Pheasant ranch pulled me aside last year and told me he wants a pup from my dogs, and he see's hundreds of dogs per year, they raise between 80-90,000 pheasants per year, so lot's of shooting and dogs. I am very proud of that. My dogs hunt hard, and look good. I think my old field trial female is a beautiful girl too, beauty is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

There are over 75 CH MH Chesapeakes, with about half dozen more close (MH with CH points or CH with MH passes). When you consider the breed's small numbers--less than 3,000 registered annually compared to over 125,000 labs and 50,000 goldens--this is all the more impressive.


----------



## GoodDog (Oct 15, 2007)

That is very impressive Julie. One thing I have noticed about the Chessie's though, is there has not been the split in conformation between the working dogs, and the show dogs. That is something I credit to the Chessie owners/breeders, both the conformation and field people. I believe that some on both sides of the isle in the lab world have gone to far away from the standard.


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

badbullgator said:


> Kind of like calling a chiropractor “doctor”


What do you think the "DC" behind a chiropractor's name designates, Corey?

kg


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Deceitful character, who does not have enough schooling to call themselves Doctor. 
Over hyped massage therapist regards


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Julie R. said:


> There are over 75 CH MH Chesapeakes, with about half dozen more close (MH with CH points or CH with MH passes). When you consider the breed's small numbers--less than 3,000 registered annually compared to over 125,000 labs and 50,000 goldens--this is all the more impressive.


Anyone know an approximate number of CH MH flat-coats? I got curious, and google isn't doing me any good.


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

Julie R. said:


> There are over 75 CH MH Chesapeakes, with about half dozen more close (MH with CH points or CH with MH passes). When you consider the breed's small numbers--less than 3,000 registered annually compared to over 125,000 labs and 50,000 goldens--this is all the more impressive.


Well, it is decidedly easier to finish a chessie CH than labs or goldens, that would be why the % is so much higher. Much less competitive in the breed ring, dogs can be finished quickly with not a lot of down time from field work. Not knocking the CH MH chessies at all, just sayin...
--Anney


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Furball said:


> Well, it is decidedly easier to finish a chessie CH than labs or goldens, that would be why the % is so much higher. Much less competitive in the breed ring, dogs can be finished quickly with not a lot of down time from field work. Not knocking the CH MH chessies at all, just sayin...
> --Anney


Wow we need a popcorn eating icon........


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Furball said:


> Well, it is decidedly easier to finish a chessie CH than labs or goldens, that would be why the % is so much higher. Much less competitive in the breed ring, dogs can be finished quickly with not a lot of down time from field work. Not knocking the CH MH chessies at all, just sayin...
> --Anney


Maybe in some ways it's easier... 

but think of the sacrifices the minority breeds make to keep a breed from being split--if you consider the effort to keep the retriever in the champion all the way from philosophy, through a breeding program, through encouraging owners to compete in both venues, all the way down to the individual dog that achieves both titles, with sacrifices at every level--

Well, I would think in some ways it's much more involved and difficult...

I'd go pop some corn, but I think maybe this is a rerun...


----------



## Northern Lights Kennels (May 9, 2006)

That Is why I have bred A Swedish imported Show Lab To My Cosmo Line Field dog ! The BEST of both worlds.... Swedish Show Champions Must Place # 1 or #2 in a Field Trial to Become a Show Champion The Working ability of these dogs is Fantastic!!! Eat your hearts out Boys & Girls.


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Northern Lights Kennels said:


> That Is why I have bred A Swedish imported Show Lab To My Cosmo Line Field dog ! The BEST of both worlds.... Swedish Show Champions Must Place # 1 or #2 in a Field Trial to Become a Show Champion The Working ability of these dogs is Fantastic!!! Eat your hearts out Boys & Girls.


Call me after you win a coupla National Championships

the BS stops when the tailgate drops regards

Bubba


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

luvalab said:


> Maybe in some ways it's easier...
> 
> but think of the sacrifices the minority breeds make to keep a breed from being split--if you consider the effort to keep the retriever in the champion all the way from philosophy, through a breeding program, through encouraging owners to compete in both venues, all the way down to the individual dog that achieves both titles, with sacrifices at every level--
> 
> ...


Well call me Captain Obvious here with my previous post, I know, I know. But your theory would apply to all working/sporting breeds, not just ones with low numbers. And I'm not sure a "minority" breed -- one with low registration #s -- has the pressure to split into distinct types. People will typically invest in a minority breed because they like it's all around appeal, not specifically because it makes a great field trial dog or because they can go with groups with it. They like the whole package and thus doing both work and show appeals to these owners, they can be successful in both. 
I guess my point here is that it is great that so many chessie (or whatever "minority" breed) owners participate in both show and hunt tests, but the raw numbers don't tell the whole story.
I'm also coming off nearly two solid years of showing my golden to his championship and trust me...there is no way it is anywhere near as difficult or time consuming to finish a minority breed, compared to goldens and I would guess labs since their numbers are similar. No way. Shows have totally consumed our weekends and now finally that he is finished we can concentrate on field work. Yep that was my choice, and I wouldn't trade it for anything, but it's a different playing field in the breed ring with the less popular breeds. Now if you said, greater % of X breed are MH than goldens or labs, I'd take that at face value, since everyone gets the same shot.
Okay, no more dead horse beating from me!
--Anney


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Furball said:


> I'm also coming off nearly two solid years of showing my golden to his championship and trust me...there is no way it is anywhere near as difficult or time consuming to finish a minority breed, compared to goldens and I would guess labs since their numbers are similar. --Anney


Have a 2005 show catalog here. It took 28 bitches or so for a 3pt major in Labs (compared to 5 bitches for a 3pt major in Chessies) and 74 Lab bitches for a 5 pt major (compared to ~9 Chessies for a 5pt major). Seems hard enough to find the majors, let alone winning two of 'em! Congrats on your CH!


----------



## luvalab (Oct 10, 2003)

Furball said:


> I'm not sure a "minority" breed -- one with low registration #s -- has the pressure to split into distinct types.


A valid point.



Furball said:


> People will typically invest in a minority breed because they like it's all around appeal, not specifically because it makes a great field trial dog or because they can go with groups with it. They like the whole package and thus doing both work and show appeals to these owners, they can be successful in both.


I get that--I'm just saying that it's very difficult to keep the whole package, in the broad sense--though it might be easier to get an individual CH on a dog. I like the whole package concept. (In the interest of full disclosure, I am the happy first-time owner of a flat-coat for that very reason.)



Furball said:


> there is no way it is anywhere near as difficult or time consuming to finish a minority breed, compared to goldens and I would guess labs since their numbers are similar. No way.


For an individual dog, I get that. I really do get that.



Furball said:


> Now if you said, greater % of X breed are MH than goldens or labs, I'd take that at face value, since everyone gets the same shot.


I think that's what the numbers cited indicate for Chessies, but maybe my reasoning is off-base. My math skills are about as strong as my Bulletin Board communication skills seem to be...



Furball said:


> I'm also coming off nearly two solid years of showing my golden to his championship--Anney


Congratulations--I have nothing but respect for someone who can follow through with their dual-purpose aspirations.

Seriously--I don't think we disagree on anything, Anney--retrievers should look like their breed description, and retrieve as well. And yes, getting the ch part of a ch/mh on a Lab or golden is a big deal and a noteworthy accomplishment. 

I just think in terms of breeding decisions, sporting breeds that can avoid a breed split deserve some credit for the hard work and sacrifices that are made before the puppies are ever born.

--Greta


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, did anyone notice all the "alphabet soup" in front of and behind Kobey's name? That is one seriously talented dog. Good looking too.


----------



## Furball (Feb 23, 2006)

> Seriously--I don't think we disagree on anything, Anney--retrievers should look like their breed description, and retrieve as well. And yes, getting the ch part of a ch/mh on a Lab or golden is a big deal and a noteworthy accomplishment.
> 
> I just think in terms of breeding decisions, sporting breeds that can avoid a breed split deserve some credit for the hard work and sacrifices that are made before the puppies are ever born.
> 
> --Greta


Yup, we are definitely on the same page. It is difficult to compare the scene with labs & goldens to the minority retrievers, there is such a huge gap between the popularity of labs & goldens and everyone else. One problem with comparing total registration #s vs. titles is that a very small % of labs and goldens registered are ever shown (in any venue), whereas a much much greater % of the minority breeds are owned by people who show. It's the show/performance breeders keeping those breeds alive, not pet breeders. So of course more per capita have whatever titles. 
Anyhoo, it is interesting, and I give a lot of credit to anyone pursuing both field and show with their retrievers.
--Anney


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)

firehouselabs said:


> Wow, did anyone notice all the "alphabet soup" in front of and behind Kobey's name? That is one seriously talented dog. Good looking too.


I definitely noticed. That is one impressive dog! And while doing all that other stuff, he was still nearly QAA, jamming 3 Qs.


----------



## JS (Oct 27, 2003)

What's being discussed in this thread is but one of the many curses of popularity.

Countless breeds have been "ruined" by their popularity and the ensuing explosion of indiscriminate breeding, sometimes out of simple ignorance but mostly for profit. Back yard breeders come out of the woodwork, along with the accompanying issues of health, temperament, conformation, talents for work; the list goes on and on.

Those with "minority" breeds should "count your blessings" and "keep your secrets"! ;-)

JS


----------



## Page (Jul 21, 2005)

JS said:


> Those with "minority" breeds should "count your blessings" and "keep your secrets"! ;-)
> 
> JS


No kidding! Hindsight's 20/20. If I would have known how hard it would be to finish a Lab I would have gone with a Flat Coat or a Chessie. I actually thought of getting both before settling on a Lab and falling in love with the breed. Now I'm hooked so it's too late to turn back now. 

Congrats on your new CH Anney! I know how hard it is, especially to be owner/handled.


----------

